# Olive is so funny



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

I've never posted pics before so hopefully I'm doing this right. Olive is 9 weeks today


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Just made my day!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

stunners! ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Super cute


----------

